
You can’t use ventilators without sedatives - megamike
https://www.vox.com/2020/4/6/21209589/coronavirus-medicine-ventilators-drug-shortage-sedatives-covid-19
======
thu2111
I'm not going to flag this as I'm not into flagging, but I don't think this
link is worthy of discussion for two reasons:

1\. It's old. April 6th.

2\. That's not a problem in and of itself but here, the article states in the
present tense:

"As one of the hardest-hit locations in the US so far, the city is scrambling
to find enough ventilators"

But that article was wrong and in fact, wrong on the very same day it was
published. On April 6th Cuomo had this to say on the topic of ventilators:

[https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/04/coronavirus-crisis-
ve...](https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/04/coronavirus-crisis-ventilator-
shortages-have-not-come-to-pass/)

 _But on April 6, Cuomo noted, “We’re ok, and we have some in reserve.”_

For people in New York who don't notice the date on the article it could cause
a lot of concern, but there's no need for any. New York never ran out of
either ventilators, nor sedatives:

 _" Now New York appears to have passed the apex. Deaths, a lagging indicator,
crested at 799 on April 9 and hit 606 on April 16, the lowest figure since
April 6. Hospitalizations are also declining, and on April 16 also hit their
lowest level since April 6. Cuomo today has so many ventilators he is giving
them away: On April 15, he said he was sending 100 of them to Michigan and 50
to Maryland. On April 16, he announced he was sending 100 to New Jersey"_

As far as I'm aware nowhere ever ran out of ventilators.

~~~
intopieces
>1\. It's old. April 6th.

I'm a big believer of the (Year) requirement for articles published prior to
the current year. For stories on this topic, we might consider doing something
similar with the date itself. Odd as that seems, 3 weeks really might as well
be a year given how fast things develop.

